# got pics of your chis wearing Puppia?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

by anychance any of you guys got pics of your chis wearing Puppia harness?...it's snowing outside I feel like shopping for harness .......please share pics...thanks..


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey if your looking for some cool puppia harness i got my chi`s one from www.petlondon.net theres some really cool stuff on there! i`ll try n get a piccy of mine wearing theres 4 u! they wont be impressed tho becoz they will think ther r goin out and its raining!! haha xxx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

amyalina25 said:


> Hey if your looking for some cool puppia harness i got my chi`s one from www.petlondon.net theres some really cool stuff on there! i`ll try n get a piccy of mine wearing theres 4 u! they wont be impressed tho becoz they will think ther r goin out and its raining!! haha xxx


thanks....

hahaha...my think the same...everytime I go and get their coats or harness they think they are going out...that's so funny and cute..


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

do yours not like going out either?... Mine are so funny! penny especially because she hides behind my sofa and in her bed when she sees the coats and harnesses come out but as soon as we are out she pulls and cant wait 2 have a sniff! when we walk back 2 the door she puts her brakes on!! haha


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

amyalina25 said:


> do yours not like going out either?... Mine are so funny! penny especially because she hides behind my sofa and in her bed when she sees the coats and harnesses come out but as soon as we are out she pulls and cant wait 2 have a sniff! when we walk back 2 the door she puts her brakes on!! haha


OMG..Penny sound like my NaNa....!!...They are just too funny..


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> thanks....
> 
> hahaha...my think the same...everytime I go and get their coats or harness they think they are going out...that's so funny and cute..


haha! when I get Taco's harness he goes beserk and wont let me put it on even though he wants to go out


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha they are so funny, lola has started getting a bit naughty tho i have 2 hide her bed first before i get the harnesses out coz she hides in it and then trys 2 nip me if i try and take her out! shes a little monkey!! your chis are just 2 cute!! xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Miss Pixie









Mr darcy, hes actually a boy but he was only a baby in this pic so was just using one of the girls puppias instaed of buying another till he grew a bit 









Billy in his step in.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

my oh my Rache your dogs are adorable!! xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Rache...i want to take Miss Pixie home with me!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Rache...i want to take Miss Pixie home with me!!


We'll have to draw straws for her LOL


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha i was actually thinkin the same but i didnt want 2 leave the other 2 out!! alll 3 are adorable!! xxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey in her stepin


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoey is beautiful!!.......


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

OK so ive had a look all over my computer for a photo of the girls in their puppia gear!! heres what i found..
63599_468531176916_627846916_6248343_4471626_n
here`s penny in her`s! x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres wee Rocky in his blue camo puppia!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> OK so ive had a look all over my computer for a photo of the girls in their puppia gear!! heres what i found..
> 63599_468531176916_627846916_6248343_4471626_n
> here`s penny in her`s! x


i`ll try again!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pennypie
View attachment 5327


heres lola not impressed!
View attachment 5328


heres them both posing for this post!!
View attachment 5329


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey in her stepin


I want zoey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lotus and daisy in their winter harnesses



















Daisy in the uptown one we got from Therese









Daisy in her buttercup one (lotus is sleeping next to her)


















Lotus in the Same harness darcy is wearing (it is actually that one coz rache was kind enough to let her use it)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amy what's lolas breeding???


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> my oh my Rache your dogs are adorable!! xx


Thanks Amy, I think yours are to!



N*T*M*4U said:


> Rache...i want to take Miss Pixie home with me!!


Your'd soon send her home again, she can be a right little madam lol, shes very sweet to tho 



Zoey's Mom said:


> We'll have to draw straws for her LOL


I love your little Zoe to, shes adorable x



amyalina25 said:


> haha i was actually thinkin the same but i didnt want 2 leave the other 2 out!! alll 3 are adorable!! xxx


Thanks again!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola <3


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Daisydoo said:


> Amy what's lolas breeding???


hey! what do u mean by her breeding? xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> hey! what do u mean by her breeding? xx


Sarah means whos her parents? x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

rache said:


> Sarah means whos her parents? x


ohh sorry! we never got 2 see the dad, the mother was a long haired fawn and white chi.. the breeder is in exeter devon... thats as much info i can give! why do u ask? xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> ohh sorry! we never got 2 see the dad, the mother was a long haired fawn and white chi.. the breeder is in exeter devon... thats as much info i can give! why do u ask? xx


Just wanted to know her lines I like her head and her muzzle


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Daisydoo said:


> Just wanted to know her lines I like her head and her muzzle


thank you!! im sorry im not very good on lines in breeding etc, she does have a pedigree certifiate but shes not kc reg..
what do u think about Penny? I have a friend who doesnt think shes a full chi  this makes me sad... shes actually Lolas sister.. they have same parents but a year apart!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Will pm u so not to hijack monis thread


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Will pm u so not to hijack monis thread


I'm kicking ya to PM!!...hahahaha...just kidding..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm kicking ya to PM!!...hahahaha...just kidding..


 shouldn't u be shopping lol xx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> shouldn't u be shopping lol xx


hahaha....I did...bought 6 puppia leashs and 2 puppia harness...


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

your making me want 2 shop! petlondon.net here i come!! i love the fur lined harness


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is a pic of Honey in her Puppia









and here is 2 pics of her in her 2 ipuppyone harness's
I prefer these and they are way cheaper.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

amyalina25 said:


> your making me want 2 shop! petlondon.net here i come!! i love the fur lined harness


I know...shop is fun!!....I love the fur lined harness also...I bought the white step in Gala harness.....she'll get more of the black for me in few weeks.....


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is Jasper in his puppias:


















Hannah in her's:









We just love puppias. Can't wait to get Mr. Moose one !


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> Pennypie
> View attachment 5327
> 
> 
> ...


Your girls are very cute! What size puppias do they have? Lola looks exactly like Tabitha, another chi on here!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Here mine in their Puppias. When I decide to buy more, I'll probably buy ipuppyone -- they're much cheaper but look like they're made just the same.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/55439-took-kids-walk-today.html


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Your girls are very cute! What size puppias do they have? Lola looks exactly like Tabitha, another chi on here!


Hey they both wear small but to be honest Lolas is a bit small around her body! i had to have it altered so the clasps went around her most comfortable! she has just been spayed so shes put a bit of weight on! normally she wud fit perfectly in a small!!
Who is Tabitha`s owner? i`ll try and look out for them!
Im new to this website, only been on here a few days but i love the way everybody gets to no each other! and the chi`s its great!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings earthlings lol


----------



## Tang (Apr 16, 2011)

Behold..


----------

